# Post College led to IBS-D



## okcomputer (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new here . I've always had stomach issues and a nervous stomach, but after graduating college my symptoms really heightened. I have anxiety and I started treating that and I finally was diagnosed with ibs-d. I've been taking hyosycamine which has been helping to calm things down and of course immodium.

I think with graduating and the stress of finding and not finding a job coupled with just daily stresses makes mine way worse! I've been using a food log to identify triggers, so far I notice spicy foods/greasy foods/the usual can be a bother!

It's been a struggle for me because I'm working in a retail environment while I job search so it's not always easy to feel comfortable about a bathroom being readily available. I just wanted to say hey and see how you guys deal with it and what's considered normal for your ibs-d. It's hard because my family doesn't always understand and I'm not always sure what to do or how to avoid having an attack, but I'm learning. I look forward to talking with you guys!!


----------

